# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Simbolet fetare dhe institucionet publike

## Albo

Nje debat i madh eshte ndezur ne France ne lidhje me simbolet fetare qe nxenesit mbajne apo veshin ne shkollat publike. Franca eshte nje vend qe ka nje numer te konsiderueshem minoritetesh, kryesisht emigrante nga vende te tjera qe krahas gjuhes dhe kultures ndryshe, sjellin edhe rite apo stile te jetuari qe jane konform fese se tyre, por perbejne nje problem per nxenesit e tjere franceze qe keto rite fetare u duken te huaja, te cuditshme e deri ne fyese.

Franca eshte nje prej vendeve qe mburret me sekularizmin e saj, duke patur nje ndarrje te plote te shtetit  nga grupimet fetare. Shteti francez ka dale me nje ligj qe u pengon nxenesve ne shkollat publike qe te veshin/mbajne simbole te dukshme fetare. Kjo do te thote qe studentet hebrej duhet te heqin kapelet e tyre nga koka, studentet e besimit musliman duhet te heqin shamite apo ferrexhete nga koka, studentet e krishtere nuk mund te mbajne kryq, e keshtu me rradhe.

Ky debat vertet behet ne France por eshte real per shume vende te botes, perfshi ketu edhe shtetet shqiptare si ne Shqiperi edhe ne Kosove. Si mendoni ju, cili duhet te jete qendrimi qe duhet te mbahet mbi kete ceshtje?

----------


## iliria e para

Per mendimin tim rrobat as qe e prishin njeriun por as nuk te bejne njeri nese nuk je. Per mue eshte qesharake qe njerzit te besojne se eshte deshira e Zotit qe njeriu te vishet keshtu apo ashtu. E di qe ka njerz qe mendojne dhe besojne ne keto gjera dhe per kete mendoj qe duhet lene qe te vishen si te duane. Liria eshte per mue nr.1.
Cka me cudite me se shumti eshte ajo se keta qe kerkojne te drejtat ne keto raste nuk ju japin te drejte tjerve qe nuk duan te vishen ose te veprojne si keto.

----------


## S`ka Lezet

S`mund te vendos per gjera qe prekin identitetin e njeriut...por mesa duket Franca ka pasiguri te theksuara....Per mua fete nuk nenkuptojne inferioritet ose superioritet...eshte edukimi ai qe i le dokrrat mbrapa...Keto gjera i takojne familjes dhe femijes per te vendosur....

----------


## elisabet

Shume e drejte.
Shkolla dhe feja jane te ndara, ndoshta per besimtaret do jete pak e rende por mendoj se eshte e drejte.
Presidenti Shirak mendon ne radhe te pare per qytetaret e vet dhe ben mire..
Persa i perket Shqiperise jam kunder demontrimit te simboleve fetare ne shkollat tona.Jemi nje shtet laik dhe duhet ta ruajme si te tille.Ndoshta per keta persona do ishte me mire frekuentimi i shkollave private qe i lejojne keto gjera, por jo ama ne shkollat publike pasi keto shkolla drejtohen nga Ministria e Arsimit dhe jo nga kisha e xhamia..

----------


## S`ka Lezet

> _Postuar më parë nga elisabet_ 
> *Shume e drejte.
> Shkolla dhe feja jane te ndara, ndoshta per besimtaret do jete pak e rende por mendoj se eshte e drejte.
> Presidenti Shirak mendon ne radhe te pare per qytetaret e vet dhe ben mire..
> Persa i perket Shqiperise jam kunder demontrimit te simboleve fetare ne shkollat tona.Jemi nje shtet laik dhe duhet ta ruajme si te tille.Ndoshta per keta persona do ishte me mire frekuentimi i shkollave private qe i lejojne keto gjera, por jo ama ne shkollat publike pasi keto shkolla drejtohen nga Ministria e Arsimit dhe jo nga kisha e xhamia..*


Po edhe une jam dakord...nqs ka nje element qe duhet te influencoj te femijet duhet te jene prinderit dhe jo shteti...Shteti nuk ka te drejte te vendos ose te influencoj... dhe shkollat si institucione publike te tij duhet te jene ne funksion te rolit te tij primar...Megjithate nqs ka shtete te rrezikuara kjo nuk eshte Franca por do ti le supozimet e mija se ne fund te fundit Franca i takon Marthelit...

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

C'do lloj veshje/simboli qe reklamon nje ideologji fetare eshte ne kundershtim me parimin e 'laicitetit'. Modestia e femres Islame mund te shprehet fare mire me menyra te tjera, pa qene nevoja te mbulohen floket me simbolin islamik te 'ferexhe/hixhab/burka' e blah blah blah... vete nuk kam asnje problem me ato vajza qe mbajne shami mbi krye por ne parim shteti laik eshte suprem si autoriteti me i larte temporal. 

Plus, duhet te merret parasysh qe* mesazhi qe 'rrezaton' shamia eshte "ne jemi te moralshme...ju te tjerat jeni kurva te pakorrigjueshme'.* Per keto gjera mendonte populli kur sajoi thenien e vertete 'ku eshte feja eshte shpata'.

tung

----------


## Albo

Arsyeja perse shteti nderhyn me ligj eshte se eshte po ky shtet qe paguan me taksat e shtetasve te vet koston e mbajtjes hapur te shkollave publike. Gjithashtu, segmentet shteterore perballen me ankesat dhe verejtjet e grupeve te ndryshme qe ndihen te fyera nga keto simbole.

A do te shkonit jua ne shkolle publike nese do ty imponohej qe te hiqnit shamine nga koka, kapelen apo nje simbol te dukshem fetar?

Albo

----------


## dodoni

Mendoj se simbolet si zinxhir kryqi apo edhe simbole të kësaj natyre të feve tjera nuk janë të dëmshme për askë dhe këto duhet toleruar. 
Kurse, çka nuk duhet toleruar janë simbolet fetare në objekte shkollore sikur psh. Dhjetë udhëzimet apo edhe simbolet e feve tjera të kësaj natyre e sidomos shamitë e murgeshave të krishtera dhe femrave muslimane. Shamitë e murgeshave të krishtera dhe femrave muslimane në publik jo vetëm që krijojnë një ambient jo të mirë në shkolla apo kudo në publik por edhe vështirësojnë identifikimin e tyre prandaj mendoj se shamitë duhet ndaluar medoemos. Ato mund të kenë të drejtë ti mbajnë ato nëpër manastire apo xhamia apo edhe në shtëpi të tyre por jo në rrugë e në shkolla e ambiente tjera publike. 
Mendoj se kjo duhet të bëhet ligj edhe në Shqipërinë tonë sikur edhe në gjithë botën.

----------


## Lefter

zoteri ne po luftojme per demokraci e demokracia nuk ndertohet duke ja hequr shamine nga koka nese ajo vet nuk don ta heq  sepse ligjet jan per lehtesimin e jeteses se njeriut e jo per  ndalimin e asaj apo kesaj, sepse asnje demokraci ne bote nuk pranon intervenimin ne jeten e njerzeve te atij shteti,pra nese jemi per demokraci duhet te jemi demokrate e jo demokraci per mu e per tjeret jo sepse ajo do te ishte anarki  e jo demokraci siq zoterinjt e frances ia inponojn gjysmes se botes ,,demokracin,, e vet ia ndalojne banoreve te vet    ju pershendes

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Mendoj se shkollat duhet te kene nje uniforme per te gjithe nxenesit , keshtuqe nuk do behen dallime sociale (te varfer apo te pasur) , dallime fetare (muslimane apo cifute ) . Te gjithe nxenesit dhe familjet e tyre , perderisa jetojne ne France duhet ti pershtaten jetes dhe ligjeve te ketij shteti .

----------


## S`ka Lezet

Pse s`thua ti...te gjithe te veshin uniforme dhe shallin e pionerit...A eshte bere ndonji referendum apo shteti flet ne emer te popullit me parat e tyre??

----------


## elisabet

Nuk dua te dal nga tema por mendoj se veshja e uniformes nuk ka asgje te keqe perveçse tregon rregull e disipline, e kjo ne shkolle eshte e domosdoshme..
Shkon ne nje shkolle e se merr vesh kush eshte nxenes e kush vjen nga jashte...
Te kthehemi te tema jone:
Njoh vajza arabe te cilat kur shkojne ne shkolle me thone qe nuk bejne fiskulture, pra nuk zhvishen pasi nuk ua lejon feja, nuk pranojne te kontrollohen nga mjeku i shkolles pasi eshte mashkull...e gjera te tjera...
Si thoni ju per keto vajza duhet te ndryshoje  programi mesimor apo te nderrohet personeli..
Gjithashtu ne kolegjet e femijeve kur behet fjale per te ngrene ka veshtiresi pasi femijet muslimane nuk e hane mishin e derrit.

Sipas jush cila eshte zgjidhja??

----------


## Klevis2000

Problemi i shamise dhe i simboleve fetare eshte pak problem i fshehte sepse qe gjermania ajo dhe franca qe se perkrahen Ameriken ne luften e saj kunder Irakut dhe si pasoje ato jane te anashkaluara nga shfrytezimi i puseve te naftes dhe duhet te paguajne tani nje takse kundrejt muslimaneve ne vendet e tyre qe te perfitojne nga politika dhe tenderat e Irakut pas luftes.
Kush eshte kjo takse.

Padyshim lufta kundrejt muslimaneve nen emrin laicitet nen emrin "demokraci e brishte".Atehere filloi kjo me mesuesen gjermane e cila kishte nje shami dhe po vazhon me ligjin frances kunder shamiave te muslimaneve.Servilet shqiptare e politikave perendimore u hudhen ne sulm dhe kunder muslimaneve ne Shqiperi pa u menduar thelle.


Tani demokracia e brishte francese sdi te bej dallimin midis te mires dhe te keqes.Sdi te bej dallimin midis lirise e cila permban virtyt dhe lirise qe permban brenda saj degjenerim.Kryetari i bashkise se Parisit eshte homoseksual .Pse nuk del nje ligj qe ti parandaloj kete gje .Pse nuk nxjerrin ligje te parandalojne homoseksualizmin prostuticionin drogen etj si keto.

A mos valle shamia e muslimanes e paska fajin qe shoqeria francese po shkattarrohet.Jo por ato e dine mire se femra ne Islam eshte nena e shoqerise eshte ajo qe edukon rinine brezat dhe per te shkatarruar nje komb mjafton ti shkattarrosh femren atij kombi.Ato e dine shume mire qe shamia e muslimanes eshte pengese per te qe mos te bieri ne gjynahe ato e dine mire se shamia e muslimanes eshte flamur krenarie ne koken e saj dhe per te fituar luften kunder islamit ato mundohen te heqin kete flamur tek edukuesja e brezave tek edukuesja e rinise tek nena  e njerzimit tek nena e vlerave dhe virtyteve.Atehere pse ato synojne tek simbolet islame.Ato e dine mire se ne muslimanet i vleresojme simbolet tona dhe i kemi baza te fese ato e dine qe zbatimi i fese nga ana jone eshte poshterimi laicitetit te tyre ato e dine se islami eshte i pamposhtur kur muslimanet e praktikojne ate.Kurse kur muslimanet nuk e praktikojne ate atehere iu gjejne shume rruge per ti humbur dhe sulmuar.

*Kliko tek tema 

Shamia e muslimanes ne Gjermani dhe France*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26106

----------


## Klevis2000

Ja si e shikon kete problem nje studente muslimane

E DASHURA VAJZE, ZONJA PROFESORESHE

[ Dialogu më poshtë zhvillohet në mes të një vajze e cila për të vazhduar studimet detyrohet të hjek shaminë dhe një profesoreshe e cila mundohet ta bindi për të bërë atë. ]


Profesoresha - E dashura vajzë, je pranuar në univerzitet. Por nuk do te regjistrohesh përderisa nuk e heq shaminë. Zbuloje kokën dhe regjistrohu. Pse duhet te insistosh në mbajtjen e shamisë. Me këtë sjellje vetëm shpënzon kohën. Nëse zbulon kokën ne do të japim bursë dhe konvikt për të qëndruar. Do të jesh në gjendje të kompletosh studimet pa ndonjë problem.
Studentja - E dashur profesoreshë nëse më lejon do të jam shum e sinqert me ty. Nuk ka dyshim se ti mendon për mirëqënien time. Nuk kam arsye të besoj ndryshe. Së pari ta lemë anash ofertën tënde për bursë, konvikt etj. Ndoshta ti mëndon se dikush më ka nxitur që të mbaj shami. Askush askujt nuk mund tia ndryshoj besimin për një gjë të tille. Je gabim nëse mëndon kështu. Mëndoj se unë dhe ti duhet ti përgjigjemi disa pyetjeve para se të filloni me psikoterapi. A mund të të pyes, a beson ne Zot?
Profesoresha - Po besoj.
Studentja - Dhe a beson se Zoti i ka bëre disa ligje që ne duhet t'u nënshtrohemi?
Profesoresha - Po natyrisht besoj se rregullat e Zotit jan që ne t'u nënshtrohemi atyre.
Studentja - A beson se Kurani është fjala e Zotit.

Profesoresha - Po besoj se Kurani është fjala e Zotit.
Studentja - Ne kete rast a mund te te pyes, nëse mundohem të jetoj duke u bazuar në rregullat e Kur'anit a është gabim kjo.
Profesoresha - Jo nuk do të duhej të ishte gabim.
Studentja - Çuditem se nëse e ke lexuar Kur'anin të perkthyer në turqisht duhet ta dish çfar mënyre e jetës është e thënë në Kur'an për qënien njerëzore.
Profesoresha - Nuk e kam lexuar tere Kuranin, kam lexuar vetem aty ketu disa pjesë.
Studentja - Sa jan të vlefshme për ty urdhërat e Kur'anit.
Profesoresha - Kam respekt të madh për Kur'anin, por nuk mund të them se jetoj duke u bazuar në mësimet e Kuranit.
Studentja - Kur e di se ke bërë diçka kundër rregullave të Kur'anit si ndihesh? Dhe nëse dikush beson ne Zotin si krijuesin e tij apo saj por nuk u nënshtrohet rregullave te tij si do te ndihet?
Profesoresha - E dashura vajzë po jetojmë në një kohë moderne. Ajo ka standardet e veta. Po për ato çfar?
Studentja - Zonja profesoreshë, standardet moderne mund edhe të diskutohën por lëjoje pacientin tëndë t'i shpreh ndjenjat e saja të vërteta pa e ndryshuar linjen e argumentit. Nëse mëndon se ke vepruar kundër rregullave të Zotit, cila do të jetë pozita juaj para Zotit. A ke mënduar për këtë?
Profesoresha - Nëse e përzien Zotin këtu nuk do te dalim askund. Sikur ta kishim bazuar kushtetuten tonë në shpallje atëherë ku do të ishim ne sot?
Studentja - Zonja profeoreshë kjo është seancë psikoterapie, duhet te me bindesh ne menyr që të më shërosh. Kushtetuta është një gjë e bërë nga njeriu. Nëse njeriu ende nuk i ka zgjedhur problemet bazë të ekzistencës së tij dhe natyrën e marëdhënjeve me Krijuesin e tij, si mundet një krijes e till hamendese te insistoj qe njerezit ti ndjekin rregullat e tij. Ne te vertet ne po flasim se a munden rregullat e Kur'anit të praktikohën në jetë ,dhe ti mundohesh të më bindësh që t'i shkel ligjet e Zotit duke hequr shaminë, pastaj së pari duhet të pyesesh vehten nëse kjo kërkes e juaja është legjitime? A s'do te duhej që së pari të mëndoje për marëdhënjet tuaja me Krijuesin tëndë, dhe librin e Tij të shenjtë, Kuranin.
Profesoresha - E dashura vajzë, nga të erdhi ky diskutim, le të fillojmë nga fillimi.
Studentja - Po zonjë le të fillojmë nga fillimi. Siç po thosha, kur nuk i referohesh Kur'anit si ndihesh?
Profesoresha - Deshe të thoshe se Kur'ani do te duhej të ishte standart i jetës sonë. Kemi ardhur në një pikë shumë interesante.
Studentja - Po zonjë është pikë shum interesante . Kam sjellur me vhte perkthimin e fjaleve te Kur'anit në gjuhën turke, është perkthyer nga Dr Yasar Nuri Ozturk, Dekan i Fakultetit të Teologjisë ne Univerzitetin e Stambollit.
Profesoresha - Kam respekt te madh për Profesor Yasar Ozturk.
Studentja - Mendova keshtu, nëse më lejonë të lexojë nga ky perkthim i Kur'anit..."Thuaju edhe besimtareve të ndalin shikimet e tyre, të ruajnë pjesët e turpshme të trupit të tyre të mos zbulojnë stolitë e tyre përveç atyre që janë të dukshme, le të vejnë shamitë mbi krahrorin e tyre dhe të mos ua tregojnë bukuritë e tyre askujt përveç... Le të mos kërcasin me këmbët e tyre për të mos zbuluar fshehtsinë nga stolitë e tyre. Pendohuni të gjithë te All-llahu, o besimtarë, në mënyrë që të gjeni shpëtim." Zonja profesoreshë ç'far kupton nga kjo pjesë e Kur'anit. 
Profesoresha - E dashura vajzë keto rregulla kanë qenë të vlefshme vetëm për ate kohë kur eshtë shpallur Kur'ani. Tani jetojmë në një kohë tjeter.
Studentja - Zonja profesoreshë a mund te me citosh ndonje vers qe thot se keto e keto verse janë te vlefshme vetem per një kohë te caktuar dhe pastaj ato do të jenë të pa vlefshme.
Profesoresha - Po ç'frë per kohën moderne?
Studentja - A është ndonjë zbulim i ri qe thot se disa modele të veshjeve janë më te civilizuara se tjerat. Per shembull, nese do te duhej te mbulonim vetem disa pjes të trupit sikurse disa fise ne Afrikë, a do te ishte kjo me shum moderne.
Profesoresha - E dashura vajzë, ne kemi rregullat tona revolucionare, kushtetutën e vendit, Kuvendin Evropian për të Drejtat Njerëzore etj. Te ftoj t'i respektosh ato nëse do të jesh studente në ketë Universitet.
Studentja - Zonja profesoresh jemi në mes të seancës për psikoterapi. Me siguri pajtohesh se për të arritur rezultate pozitive në psikoterapi, atmosfera e besimit dhe bindjes është e nevojshme. Por siç shifet ju për vetën e juaj nuk jeni e sigurt në marëdhëniet tuaja me Zotin dhe librin e tij Kur'anin, nuk jeni e sigurt se a besoni ne mësimet e Kur'anit. Është një qëndrim i ndryshëm rreth Kur'anit në mes meje dhe teje. Ti pret nga unë qe t'i injoroj mesimet Kur'anore. Pse do duhej ta beja kete? pse do duhej te preferoja opinionet tuaja apo të atyre që të kanë dhenë ketë detyrë? e jo rregullat e Zotit. Sa për modernitetin është më i diskutueshëm se sa besimi në fjalën e Zotit, pse duhet të konsiderohet më moderne ta ekspozosh trupin se sa te vishesh siç duhet, sipas Kur'anit fjalës së Zotit. Nuk ka evidenca apo arsye për mua që të besoj në një modernitet të tillë. Së dyti a është ndonjë kriter që thotë se sa pjes te trupit duhen zbuluar e sa duhen mbuluar që njeri të konsiderohet modern. Ju i referoheni kushtetutës, nuk kuptoj pse kushtetuta duhet te interesohet per veshjën time. Per mua t'i thuash nje njeriu ç'farë te veshi është ndërhyrje në dinjitetin njrëzor. Le të supozojmë për një moment, dikush të thot ty se të vishesh është praktik reaksionare, ndërsa të zhvishesh është modernitet dhe nëse vishesh nuk do te lëjohesh në universitet sepse nuk është moderne, a do ta pranoje kete?
Profesoresha - Natyrisht se nuk do ta pranoja.
Studentja - Ose nëse të thonë se sa pjesë të trupit t'i zbulosh në publik, a do ta pranojë një këshill të till?
Profesoresha - E dashura vajzë unë pajtohem me ty se është e pa arsyeshme të jipën urdhëra të tilla nga lartë.
Studentja - Jam e kënaqur se ke filluar te mëndosh si ne, por kam frikë se nëse autoritetet e universitetit mësojnë këtë gjë do te fusin në trajtim të njejtë sikurse edhe neve, dhe nuk do të lejojnë te japësh mësim në ketë universitet.


__________________

----------


## Nuh Musa

SHAMIA NUK ESHTE SIMBOL FETARE!!!!

Apo jan LEVI'S 501 simbol farmerash amerikan???, mos valle mbajn pantollonat si stema ne flamurat e tyre???

flm

----------


## Puhiza

TE MBULOHESH A TE ZBULOHESH
KJO ESHTE CESHTJA! 

Personalisht jam pro mbajtjes se simboleve fetare edhe ne shkolle perderisa nuk ekziston nje ligj apo nje rregullore e qarte qe ndalon apo udhezon perdorimin e tyre neper shkollat publike. 

Por jam teresisht kunder mbajtjes se uniformave ne shkolle te larte. Dihet se "sheshimi" "nivelizimi", "uniformizmi" jane te barabarta me "komunizem" dhe ne shqiptaret me shume se te gjithe e dime se cfare ka pjelle komunizmi. 

Ne rregulloren e UT (universiteti i Tiranes) thuhet qarte se shkolla eshte laike dhe e moralshme por nuk shpjegohet aspak se cfare nenkuptohet konkretisht me laike dhe e moralshme. 

Ne realitet, neper shkollat e larta veshja eshte dhe fetare dhe e pamoralshme. 90% e veshjeve te studenteve femra shprehin nje ekstravagance dhe sensualitet te teprura te veshjet qe perdorin ne shkolle. Nje perqindje shume shume e vogel eshte e vajzave te mbuluara, kryesisht te fese muslimane. Per mendimin tim, me shume problem perben lakuriqesia e ketij 90% sesa shamia apo veshja normale e 10%. Futuni njehere ne nje fakultet te UT, vecanerisht ne vere. Keni per te pare se ngjan me shume me nje parade mishi se me nje institucion dijeje. 

Nga ana tjeter edhe vajzat "e mbuluara" sado te hijeshuara te duken per syte e besimtareve apo te kategorise se njerezve ku ato bejne pjese, ushtrojne nje presion te forte te pavetedijshem psikologjik mbi shoket apo shoqet e tyre te klases apo dhe te fakultetit.Mjaft bukur e kishte thene dikush me lart: duket sikur mesazhi qe 'rrezaton' shamia eshte "ne jemi te moralshme...ju te tjerat jeni kurva te pakorrigjueshme''. Dashur padashur hendeku i paragjykimeve dhe madje i gjykimeve thellohet shume.

Gjithesesi, ta zeme se kjo trysni eshte thjesht e pavetedijshme, me e rrezikshme do te ishte ne rast se keto vajza do te predikonin ne klase mesime te fese se tyre, te cfaredolloj besimi qofshin. Kjo po qe do ishte e pafalshme. 

Persa i perket mbajtjes se simboleve fetare te tipit kryq apo gjysme hene apo dicka tjeter kjo eshte nje zgjedhje personale e cdo individi dhe duhet te mos cenohet. 

Ideja e mbajtjes se nje referendumi me duket shume normale. Madje referendumi duhet te zbatohet per shume ceshtje problematike ne Shqiperi si psh per denimin me vdekje. Ne vertet qe kemi zgjedhur deputete etj etj po vete e dime se sa keq na perfaqesojne ata. Kjo eshte menyra me e mire per te degjuar zerin e popullit por qe fatkeqesisht nuk praktikohet. 

Te kthehem dhe njehere te shamia, perfundimisht, jam e mendimit se perderisa nuk cenohet dinjiteti, liria e tjetrit, nje vajze nuk ka pse t'i hiqet e drejta e mbajtjes se shamise ne shkolle. Por ama ligji duhet te jete i njejte si per te moralshmen ashtu dhe per te pamoralshmen.

----------


## "Ambrida"

Une mendoj qe ky nuk eshte problem per vendin tone,ku simbolet fetare e konkretisht ferexheja te jete kaq e perhapur, dhe une per vete jam kundra mbajtjes se saj ne shkolla pasidihet qe shkolla eshte laike dhe e tille duhet te mbesi.
Dikush me lart foli se duhet ti lejojme se keshtu e kerkon demokracia,por mendoj se ne radhe te pare demokracia egziston kur eshte ne perputhje me ligjin,dhe se dyti nqs vertete do te flasim per demokraci ti leme keta femije te rriten te qete e pa komplekse e mos ti detyrojme as te mbajne kryq e as shami,dhe kur te jene ne moshen madhore te zgjedhin vete edhe religjionin apo te jene ateiste .
Nqs do ti leme keto gjera per demokraci mund te na ngihen ca te tjere me vone e te na thone duam te shkojme NUDO ne shkolle,edhe ata duhet ti pranojme pastaj ne emer te lirise individuale?
E mira do te ishte qe neper shkolla perfshi dhe ato te mesme te jene me uniforma shembull per kete kemi Angline te pakten me sa di une.Kjo do te eleminonte te gjitha dallimet raciale ,religjioze etj.
Keto simbole mundet pastaj ti mbaje gjithsecili jashte kohes se shkolles apo punes apo dhe ne fundjave.
ndryshe do te flinsim pastaj nese femija studion ne nje Medrese apo ne nje shkolle per prift a murgeshe atje ai i mban pa problem edhe simbolet e fese se tij.
Sa per ne shqiptaret ferexheja nuk ka qene asnjehere e jona,gjyshet apo nenat tona kane mbajtur shamite ,edhe veshjet tona popullore e tregojne kete,por nuk qe nje person qe e ka zgjedhur besim te vetin te mos e mbaje kete ne perputhje me rregullat e nje shteti.

----------


## forum126

Per ta pasur parasysh
 Per mendimin tim mbajtja e shamise ne shkolle nuk as duhet te ndalohet as nuk duhet te diskutohet. Sepse po ti pyesim ato vajza se pse e kane vene shamine ato vajza me po aq te drejte mund ti pyesin vajzat qe nuk kane shami se pse ato nuk e vene shamine. Dhe e kane ate te drejte, dhe per mendimin tim nuk eshte e detyruar qe te jape pergjigje per veshjen e saj. Ajo eshte zgjedhja e saj.

 Duhet pasur parasysh dhe nuk duhet harruar se atyre vajzave nuk ua ka vene njeri shamine me zor. Dhe nqs dikush shkon dhe mundohet ti detyroje ta heqin ate ne duhet te jemi kunder kesaj te fundit.

----------


## forum126

Nje frike qe shume shqiptare e kane kur vjen puna tek shamite eshte mendimi se do ngelim prapa Europes, nuk do te na ndihmojne, do ngelemi prapa. Pra referenca eshte Europa qe ne dukje eshte larg shamive. 

Mire pra po sikur une tju them tani se Europa si dhe ajo tjetra pertej Europes, Amerika, as nuk e mendon kete ceshtje dhe njerezit i vlereson sipas aftesive cfare do te bejme: A do te nderrojme mendim?

Une kam qene edhe ne Europe edhe ne Amerike dhe kam pare si dhe kam degjuar se atje ka mesuese dhe profesoresha ne shkolla dhe universitete, edukatore neper kopshte, menaxhere dhe projektuese neper fabrika, drejtuese si dhe punonjese te thjeshta ne cdo vend pune. 

Kur vjen puna tek termi LAIK ai qe nuk e njeh kete term e perqafon menjehere kurse ai qe e njeh kete term perfiton ngaqe shumica nuk ja di kuptimin dhe prape e perdor. LAIK nuk do te thote antifetar, armik i fese, ndalues i fese, komunist por do te thote se ajo shkolle nuk eshte as medrese as shkolle per prift e per murgeshe. 

Pastaj edhe justifikimi i fundit: po te doje te shkoje per hoxhe a per prift le te shkoje ne shkolle per hoxhe a per prift. Ore vella: or po nuk don mer me shku per hoxhe, ai do me u be inxhinier. Kush te tha se don me u bo hoxhe ai? Ca do ti qe nderhyn se ca do te studioje biri i botes. Lene o vlla mos u perzi me jeten e tjetrit.

----------


## "Ambrida"

Kur themi qe shkolla jone eshte laike dua te them qe ajo ne programin e saj nuk eshte fetare klerike apo islamike dhe problemi nuk shtrohet vetem per shamite por edhe per kryqet etj.
Nje shami apo nje kryq i mbajtur ne nje shkolle laike nuk eshte vetem se ajo mbahet kot,por ajo ka nje mesazh nga feja te ciles i perket dhe me vone kjo gje do te manifestohet edhe ne sjellje,edhe ne botkuptim ,dhe qe do te sjelle ndikim dhe te pjestaret e tjere.
Nqs ne kushtetuten e nje vendi sanksionohet me ligj qe shkolla eshte  e ndare nga feja(laike),e ndare nga politika(nuk mund te lejohet nje bluze psh e shkruar Fatos Nano ose me foton e tij)
atehere keto duhet te zbatohen.
Une pervete kam shume respekt per te gjitha fete por njekohesisht respektoj edhe kushtetuten e ligjet  e vendit tim apo aq me teper  te nje vendi ku jam mysafir.

----------

